# Is Berts Heaven Scent gone?



## melstan775 (Jan 28, 2013)

Watching old Youtube videos and reading various blogs, so many people had things to say about Bert's Heaven Scents.  But his website is gone now. It's hard to imagine someone went out of business when he was obviously well-liked.  Anyone know what happened to him?


----------



## lsg (Jan 28, 2013)

Roxanne Quimby bought him out in 1999 with a house worth $ 130,000.  She then sold 80% of the company to AEA.  Burt's Bees was then sold to Clorox in November.
http://www.treehugger.com/corporate...-behind-burts-bees-it-sold-out-years-ago.html


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 28, 2013)

Not talking about Burt's Bees. That's a soaps company. I am talking about a fragerence oil supplier. Thank you though. Somewhere in there it's been suppressed that Burt's Bees also went through a sale to L'Oreal, and that's when their packaging changed from tin and aluminum to plastic.


----------



## lsg (Jan 28, 2013)

Oops, sorry.  This must not be my night. LOL


----------



## Genny (Jan 30, 2013)

Yep, Berts went out of business a few years ago.  She had some lovely fo's


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 1, 2013)

Just saw this. Thank you for your reply Genny!


----------

